# Gnome i jego bugi :)

## torrentow

Witam mam problem z firefoxem i nautilusem. Firefox na zwyklym userze sie wylacza a na roocie wywala to:

```
Nie można nawiązać połączenia z serwerem konfiguracji. Możliwe, że konieczne będzie uaktywnienie obsługi TCP/IP w konfiguracji ORBit, może to też być spowodowane blokadami NFS pozostałymi po awarii systemu. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji proszę odwiedzić stronę http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (szczegóły -  1: Nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Nie można nawiązać połączenia z serwerem konfiguracji. Możliwe, że konieczne będzie uaktywnienie obsługi TCP/IP w konfiguracji ORBit, może to też być spowodowane blokadami NFS pozostałymi po awarii systemu. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji proszę odwiedzić stronę http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (szczegóły -  1: Nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Nie można nawiązać połączenia z serwerem konfiguracji. Możliwe, że konieczne będzie uaktywnienie obsługi TCP/IP w konfiguracji ORBit, może to też być spowodowane blokadami NFS pozostałymi po awarii systemu. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji proszę odwiedzić stronę http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (szczegóły -  1: Nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Nie można nawiązać połączenia z serwerem konfiguracji. Możliwe, że konieczne będzie uaktywnienie obsługi TCP/IP w konfiguracji ORBit, może to też być spowodowane blokadami NFS pozostałymi po awarii systemu. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji proszę odwiedzić stronę http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (szczegóły -  1: Nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Nie można nawiązać połączenia z serwerem konfiguracji. Możliwe, że konieczne będzie uaktywnienie obsługi TCP/IP w konfiguracji ORBit, może to też być spowodowane blokadami NFS pozostałymi po awarii systemu. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji proszę odwiedzić stronę http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (szczegóły -  1: Nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)
```

a nautilus to:

```
(nautilus:13105): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported

(nautilus:13105): Eel-WARNING **: Błąd GConf:

Nie można nawiązać połączenia z serwerem konfiguracji. Możliwe, że konieczne będzie uaktywnienie obsługi TCP/IP w konfiguracji ORBit, może to też być spowodowane blokadami NFS pozostałymi po awarii systemu. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji proszę odwiedzić stronę http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (szczegóły - 1: Nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

(nautilus:13105): Eel-WARNING **: Błąd GConf:

Nie można nawiązać połączenia z serwerem konfiguracji. Możliwe, że konieczne będzie uaktywnienie obsługi TCP/IP w konfiguracji ORBit, może to też być spowodowane blokadami NFS pozostałymi po awarii systemu. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji proszę odwiedzić stronę http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (szczegóły - 1: Nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

(nautilus:13105): Eel-WARNING **: Błąd GConf:

Nie można nawiązać połączenia z serwerem konfiguracji. Możliwe, że konieczne będzie uaktywnienie obsługi TCP/IP w konfiguracji ORBit, może to też być spowodowane blokadami NFS pozostałymi po awarii systemu. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji proszę odwiedzić stronę http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (szczegóły - 1: Nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Ostrzeżenie GConf: błąd przy wypisywaniu par w "/apps/nautilus/preferences": Nie można nawiązać połączenia z serwerem konfiguracji. Możliwe, że konieczne będzie uaktywnienie obsługi TCP/IP w konfiguracji ORBit, może to też być spowodowane blokadami NFS pozostałymi po awarii systemu. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji proszę odwiedzić stronę http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (szczegóły - 1: Nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)Ostrzeżenie GConf: błąd przy wypisywaniu par w "/desktop/gnome/file_views": Nie można nawiązać połączenia z serwerem konfiguracji. Możliwe, że konieczne będzie uaktywnienie obsługi TCP/IP w konfiguracji ORBit, może to też być spowodowane blokadami NFS pozostałymi po awarii systemu. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji proszę odwiedzić stronę http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (szczegóły - 1: Nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)Ostrzeżenie GConf: błąd przy wypisywaniu par w "/desktop/gnome/background": Nie można nawiązać połączenia z serwerem konfiguracji. Możliwe, że konieczne będzie uaktywnienie obsługi TCP/IP w konfiguracji ORBit, może to też być spowodowane blokadami NFS pozostałymi po awarii systemu. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji proszę odwiedzić stronę http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (szczegóły - 1: Nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)Ostrzeżenie GConf: błąd przy wypisywaniu par w "/apps/nautilus/desktop": Nie można nawiązać połączenia z serwerem konfiguracji. Możliwe, że konieczne będzie uaktywnienie obsługi TCP/IP w konfiguracji ORBit, może to też być spowodowane blokadami NFS pozostałymi po awarii systemu. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji proszę odwiedzić stronę http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (szczegóły - 1: Nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)Ostrzeżenie GConf: błąd przy wypisywaniu par w "/apps/nautilus/icon_view": Nie można nawiązać połączenia z serwerem konfiguracji. Możliwe, że konieczne będzie uaktywnienie obsługi TCP/IP w konfiguracji ORBit, może to też być spowodowane blokadami NFS pozostałymi po awarii systemu. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji proszę odwiedzić stronę http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (szczegóły - 1: Nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

(nautilus:13105): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Unable to open a connection to the session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

(nautilus:13105): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Unable to connect to the running instance, aborting.

(nautilus:13105): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Unable to open a connection to the session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

(nautilus:13105): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Unable to connect to the running instance, aborting.
```

----------

## Garrappachc

Hm... Przebuduj gconf'a.

----------

## Pryka

przebudowanie gconfa nic nie da ja mam to samo... z tym. że mi wszystko poprawnie działa, a na rootcie jak u kolegi

----------

## torrentow

Jakieś inne pomysły?

----------

## PabloEsc

Miałem podobne problemy (choć w innych obszarach) i winnym był brak uruchomienia consolekit. Spróbuj.

----------

## soban_

 *Quote:*   

> rc-update show

 

?

----------

## torrentow

```
rc-update show
```

```
         alsasound | boot                          

      avahi-dnsconfd |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                dbus |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             metalog |      default                  

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

                sshd |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

                 xdm |      default  
```

----------

## soban_

To chyba kolega wyzej dobrze powiedzial, sprobuj /etc/init.d/consolekit start .

----------

## Pryka

u mnie consolekit śmiga od zawsze mimo tego problem jest dalej.

----------

## darek_si

Kiedyś jak miałem problemy z gconf to okazało się, że zwykły użytkownik nie miał dostępu katalogów w których on przechowywał rejestr. GConf to jest coś podobnego do rejestru w windows tyle że lepsze  :Smile:  Sprawdź czy jako zwykły user możesz czytać pliki w /etc/gconf no i czy katalogi od gnome utworzone w twoim katalogu domowym też są dla Ciebie dostępne a pliki w nich znajdujące się są dla Ciebie w trybie zapis/odczyt

----------

## torrentow

```
* Starting ConsoleKit daemon ...                                         [ !! ]
```

Ja juz nie mam pomyslu

----------

